# Experience with Pro Cut/



## phoenix rising (Apr 12, 2020)

I'm looking at buying a Pro-Cut meat grinder (which was previously sold as Tor Rey), and I was wondering if anyone could chime in on the quality of the 3 hp #32 model. How well do they work, etc. It's been kinda scant finding actual information on these. Guys selling these try to tell me that everyone that has on loves it. Unless they're trying to sell me a Hobart for $10k or a Biro for $7k. Then the Pro Cut is garbage.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Apr 12, 2020)

https://www.lemproducts.com/category/butcher-meat-grinders

LEM is good quality and good CS


----------



## phoenix rising (Apr 12, 2020)

SmokinEdge said:


> https://www.lemproducts.com/category/butcher-meat-grinders
> 
> LEM is good quality and good CS


Thx, I've looked at them, but they're not what I'm looking for.  Looking for bigger and faster.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Apr 19, 2020)

phoenix rising said:


> Thx, I've looked at them, but they're not what I'm looking for.  Looking for bigger and faster.


What do you consider “slow” about the LEM #32? Just curious.


----------



## phoenix rising (Apr 19, 2020)

Throat size.  The size you have to cut the meat into.  When I use it, I'm going to ram a whole cow through in an afternoon.  The less I have to cut, the faster I get done.  The lem actually has a pretty small throat for a #32.

From what I understand, the lem does up to 18 pounds a minute through an unknown size plate.  The Pro Cut does around 55 pounds a minute through a 3/16 plate.  

Also, the lem has a small tray, maybe it holds 10-15 pounds.  The Pro Cut should be able to hold 75 pounds in the pan.  As I like to cut up a few tubs then grind, a larger pan makes sense to me.

I'm really looking for a small end of the commercial spectrum, not the high end of the home spectrum.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Apr 19, 2020)

phoenix rising said:


> Throat size.  The size you have to cut the meat into.  When I use it, I'm going to ram a whole cow through in an afternoon.  The less I have to cut, the faster I get done.  The lem actually has a pretty small throat for a #32.
> 
> From what I understand, the lem does up to 18 pounds a minute through an unknown size plate.  The Pro Cut does around 55 pounds a minute through a 3/16 plate.
> 
> ...


That,,, exactly, is what the LEM 32 is. No magic to this one.


----------

